# clinches



## CuongNhuka (Sep 18, 2005)

I might be joining the wrestling team at my high school and would like to learn other clinches. Why? I know from experience that wrestling people in the judo clinch confuses the heck out of most wrestlers. Just imagine what kind of confusion I could wreck on them in a clinch unlike any thing they're used to? I already know the Scottish-Back-Hold, Cornish-Hug, Irish Belt, and Side-Hold (i'm not sure were side hold is from), Collar-And-Elbow (or Collar-And-Elbow), Judo/Jujitsu (of course), and Free-Style-Wrestling. Any others would be great. I'm also posting this at Grappling, and Judo/Jujitsu.



Sweet Brighit Bless your Blade,



John


----------



## CuongNhuka (Sep 18, 2005)

Ohh I almost forgot, I plan on applying the judo I know and the free style techniques that theyll teach me. And Im going to consult my sensei on this as well.


----------



## lklawson (Sep 20, 2005)

I've heard some wrestlers who take Judo complain that a lot of the best Judo stuff ain't allowed in HS Wrestling rules.

 Let us know how it turns out though.  

 Peace favor your sword,
 Kirk


----------



## arnisador (Sep 20, 2005)

Yeah, your knee has to touch first if you throw your opponent in H.S. wrestling. I remember using such a modified hip throw.


----------



## CuongNhuka (Sep 22, 2005)

Thanks guys, this ain't quite helping though. Any-who i'll have to acctuly find the coach dude (he's like a ghost, yah know here then there in the blink of an eye). but i'll let you guys know.

Sweet Brighit Bless your Blade,

John


----------

